# Expertise kit for La Pavoni



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

This impresses me, the idea of being able to see precisely how much pressure I'm building up in the chamber before applying pressure: https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/en/ricambi-la-pavoni-esperto.html.

They advise that they are made to order for whichever diameter you need, so what looks like a well made lever and a brass piston in my post-millennium machine.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

More info on a similar system here.

http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.com/2017/01/naked-extraction-pressure-gauge-for-la.html?m=1


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I can see that being quite cool, but is a serious chunk of money!


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

IDK. I can see they have to set up to make a limited number of these, so it's bound to cost to make it viable. If it works it seriously improves the chance of me finding more enjoyment, which validates the price...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Not a bad price considering what you get for the money, my only concern is about the two pins that go through the fork and push down on the piston rod, its probably fine but its the only weak part of the design.

Also thinking if the joint at the nanometer isn't 100% your going to get coffee up the rod - but I still want one ;-)


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

More similar kits will be available soon.

There are some concerns about the Esperto kit and it doesn't look like someone has tested it thoroughly enough.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Not a bad price considering what you get for the money, my only concern is about the two pins that go through the fork and push down on the piston rod, its probably fine but its the only weak part of the design.
> 
> Also thinking if the joint at the nanometer isn't 100% your going to get coffee up the rod - but I still want one ;-)


The other concern people were talking on the FB group is that you are likely to end up with air in the piston rod. Air compresses, so the reading you get will not be instant.

Also, we all know that La Pavs are notoriously famous for having air trapped in the piston. With the kit, anyone thought of a bleeding valve?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't get it, for me the beauty of Pavonis is their simplicity and how they're all about the feel of the extraction. I don't really see how this gauge is going to improve anything you won't learn just by regularly using the machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nopapercup said:


> I don't get it, for me the beauty of Pavonis is their simplicity and how they're all about the feel of the extraction. I don't really see how this gauge is going to improve anything you won't learn just by regularly using the machine.


I tend to agree. I don't have a pressure gauge mounted or temp strips.

IMO, readings on temp strips and pressure gauges are great tools for learning, developing and diagnosing. Once you get the feel for things and set on a technique, you are likely to ignore it. Take for instance cooling flushes on HX machines and group thermometers: once you take the feedback and master it, you are likely not to look at it again.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I can see how it would help to give a guide to consistently achieving a pressure profile which worked for you, until it becomes part of muscle memory and knowing what the right pressure feels like on the lever


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

TBH I'm more interested in getting a temperature probe down the shaft to get an accurate reading of the water temperature that hits the coffee.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's see how this does then


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

There are already complaints about the fit and finish not being up to a decent standard.

I'm interested in your thoughts about the whole shebang.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok folks, provided you are prepared to get the ptfe out, this is a great add on. I have been using mine daily for the last month and am really happy with it. There are a couple of tiny niggles, But nothing that would stop me buying another.


----------

